# i'm naive.



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

so it turns out, trooper is one sneaky little s.o.b. -- building little tiny step stools behind my back, and hiding them somewhere in his house....! after four clutches of unfertilized eggs, and apparently too-trusting and naive me, thinking i didn't need to pull the eggs, they got me. 

i was walking thru the bird room, and something just made me stop, and walk back in....i peered down under freya, and shrieked - there was a tiny fuzzy yellow peanut under her!!!! NOOOOO!!!!! 
i scooped up the other egg, and could see the little stars where the other wee one was working on her exit, and i could feel her wiggling around in there. 

in about an hour, i checked again, and she had made a crack all the way around the top of the egg. it popped off in my hand, and there was this tiiiiny little damp wing! i didn't know what to expect next, and i prayed it wouldn't be too gross, but after many repetitions of 'come on little one, you can do it!' and 'ohmygodohmygodohmygod', she wiggled out of her egg, right into the palm of my hand! i felt like god. i put her under her momma, ran some errands, came back, and took the initial photos of them. they both fit in the palm of my hand. that was less than two weeks ago.

they are the cutest/ugliest little freaks i've ever seen!!!! do you know how fast pigeon babies grow???? it's disturbing! every day i come home from work, let all the birds out, trooper and freya go sprinting out to take a poo, and i get to scoop them up for some quality snugglin time. and every day, they've grown - noticeably! i've never known another living thing that grows this fast, other than maybe a bean sprout.

they're super healthy, but i have a feeling the little boy was there a day before i noticed. so the little girl, is about a day behind in development. i usually take him out for longer, so that baby girl gets a little extra food/attention. but i bought handfeeding formula, too, and have given her a few extra squirts here and there. she never shuts up....typical girl, everybody says.... 'peep peep peep peep peep' ..... the only time she's quiet is when i hold her right up against my face as i'm walking around, and i talk to her and tell her all about stuff. the big boy is sooooo like his daddy, all huge and laid back, and he already LOVES to be pet! it's hilarious.

and the parrots seem like they actually realize that they are babies-- my one caique is totally smitten with them. she scoooooooches up next to them, and preens them, real quietly....it's heartbreakingly cute. even kai, the big monster macaw - knows to just 'kiss kiss' the babies. [i question his kissing ability, so obviously baby-kissing is strictly supervised.]

my italian greyhound is like a little blue mommy, too, when they're peeping, she runs over to the pen and peers in crying. so i have to go over and get them, and she has to see them, and sniff them and apparently make sure they're okay, and not being abused by their parents. 

i haven't named them - i guess i'm waiting for personalities to emerge, but the big boy, seems to be a 'peabody', and i have NO idea why.... just popped into my head one day when i was holding him. 

so, i'm an idiot, and now have two grandbirds, and will NEVER NOT PULL EGGS AGAIN. i'm still stunned by the whole thing. but boy oh boy, do i loooooove those two littles!!!!!!! they smell just as good as mom and dad, and are infinitely kissable. photos to date are all in a new album!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lizz,

a BIG Congratulations on your OOPS babies.

Don't worry...you are not the first to miss eggs, most of us here have oops babies.

...and YES they are the cutest/ugliest combination, and little miracles. I'm SO glad you got to experience their hatching and their sweet little lives. You are going to have real pets there...since you have close daily contact with them. The hen will be as sweet as ever, but the boy may grow up and be all full of himself, like daddy-but they are still cute and lovable-even with pecks and wing slaps.

Are we going to get pictures of proud mom and dad and kids?

Thank you for giving the littlest one a little extra time with mom and dad, and I appreciate you sharing with us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! what a nice surprize, you really did not know? what did you think they were doing over there?...LOL... can't wait for the pics....oh how do you know the sexes?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just goes to prove that oopses happen to the best of us!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> wow! what a nice surprize, you really did not know? what did you think they were doing over there?...LOL... can't wait for the pics....oh how do you know the sexes?


i thought it was some kind of nifty pigeon tango. the start of 'dancing with the birds.' 

no, really, i saw them 'try' [much to my embarrassment], but with trooper 's legs the way they are, it was more like a really lame circus act, he was falling all over the place, and i just KNOW freya kept looking back at him, like, 'dude, SERIOUSLY?'

and after the four clutches we went thru , with nothing, i really thought i was safe. to quote elizabeth -"never underestimate the power of the sperm." 

apparently the little suckers can jump.

being the crazy militant rescuer, i'm horrified that i've put myself in the 'backyard breeders' group. ohhhhh the shame..... 

but, lesson learned, i guess, and now it's a definite - once gatsby/ciel gets here, we are officially FULL UP. no more room at the doptis inn. 

oh, i don't really KNOW the sexes, but i'm assuming. something i seem to be very very good at.....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

UHHHH----Ohhhhhh--- Auntie Lizz let the birdies GO WILD!!!!! LOL.... BAD you! BUT a GOOD bad.. and I have NO stinkin' room to talk.... MY doves are having babies too... only I did notice the eggs, just a tad toooooooo late. I candled and saw movement in the eggs, and I haven't the heart to take them! SO........... Guess I'm NAIVE right along with you! OOPS! We have been so Busy with Journey that I have cleaned the doves and let them have fly time but not once did I think that they would lay more eggs, since they were sitting on dummies.... SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! LOL....

SO CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> UHHHH----Ohhhhhh--- Auntie Lizz let the birdies GO WILD!!!!! LOL.... BAD you! BUT a GOOD bad.. and I have NO stinkin' room to talk.... MY doves are having babies too... only I did notice the eggs, just a tad toooooooo late. I candled and saw movement in the eggs, and I haven't the heart to take them! SO........... Guess I'm NAIVE right along with you! OOPS! We have been so Busy with Journey that I have cleaned the doves and let them have fly time but not once did I think that they would lay more eggs, since they were sitting on dummies.... SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! LOL....
> 
> SO CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


your right about that! I have to check my doves all the time it seems like, they will sneak a real one or two in there on you ,just when you think the wooden ones are doing the trick....lol....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oops babies are the best. I went 7 whole years without one......and then there was Poppy. It DOES happen to the best of us............your darling and cute as can be. We'll be looking for more pictures......


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL! What a hilarious story. It certainly does take a village to raise a child, and in your case, it takes two pigeons, two parrots, a dog, and a person!!  Your house sounds just lovely. It's so sweet to hear about, especially how everyone's so attentive to the babies.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

soooo, i guess i'll just kinda turn this into a bit of a blog about the wee ones.... mostly because i can't fight the urge to gush, and you guys are the only people that will 'get it'.

i just babysat 'sweet peabody' for the last hour. i am so gone on these two littles...but i think maybe more HIM. he is so much like his daddy! he's the color of his mommy, from what i can tell so far, dark dark grey, and a little bit of light, so i know he's gonna be a hottie. i can already see the little glints of purple iridescence on his neck! since the little princess is a day and a half behind, i can't tell as much on her, but i think she's a lighter grey.

he loves to be preened [except his wings], and with allllllll those forty million new feathers coming in, well, the boy was in heaven! he's just so 'okay' with everything, it's almost weird. he nibbled at my finger, pecked at the towel, peered up at kai, and worked on standing up. 

he closes up his little eyes when i pet him or kiss him, and at one point, i got choked up with just the cuteness of it all. [i'm such a sap!]

OH! last night, trooper and freya were having some sort of child rearing disagreement, and there was some domestic abuse going on, so i took freya up to sleep in my room. i think she appreciated the save, because tonight, when i was peeking in on her and the babies, i reached in to pet them, and she didn't say or do anything! just sat there, like," go ahead, you're the grandma, i know you love them....."

she wingslapped me once when i started to pick up peabody, but that was it! i was touched.  

thought i'd share that, too. i'm a pigeon dork.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Another episode in PT's famous soap, _Squabs Of Our Lives_. This week Lizz acquires an oops baby of her own, and gets sucked into the drama of the pigeon grannies. What will the following days hold for our Lizz and her squeaking pin cushions? Tune in tomorrow to find out!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! freakin' hilarious!!! 

'squabs of our lives'....

"and this year's Wingy goes to......"​


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww - congratulations Granny Lizz!!  

Babies are sooooo precious! And I just love the way you tell the story - so please keep up on these updates.

And ah - where are the pictures????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Awwwww - congratulations Granny Lizz!!
> 
> Babies are sooooo precious! And I just love the way you tell the story - so please keep up on these updates.
> 
> And ah - where are the pictures????


Check her albums in her profile.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

...and on today's episode of 'squabs of our lives'.... our hero, trooper, is boldly propositioned by the temptress freya. 

she struts around in front of HIM, as his strutting leaves something to be desired by his war injuries, taking the lead in the tango of pigeon lust!

stay tuned as the new season of egg-pulling begins!!!


----------

